# Pictures Of All Our Completed Mods



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are the mods we have done. Some of them were done a while ago, but several are new mods.
Just finally got them uploaded. So enjoy!

Trailer Mods


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> Here are the mods we have done. Some of them were done a while ago, but several are new mods.
> Just finally got them uploaded. So enjoy!
> 
> Trailer Mods


That pvc ladder doesn't break??


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG what a tight parking space


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice job with all the mods!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow it was like a game....how many MODS can you find in this picture. Good work.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

russlg said:


> OMG what a tight parking space


I thought the same thing. That arrangement would not be allowed in our village. There must be at least six feet of space between an RV and the neighboring home. In the event of a fire, the RV would act as a conduit for the fire to spread to the adjacent home.

But there are some good ideas here - some I may implement before the year is over.

Thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Trailer Mods[/quote]

That pvc ladder doesn't break??
[/quote]

No, the ladder does not break. It is stronger than you think.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why PVC and not wood for the ladder?

You get a 10 out of 10 for unique thinking on that one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good!









I'm really glad I don't have to park there!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Chabbie1 said:


> Here are the mods we have done. Some of them were done a while ago, but several are new mods.
> Just finally got them uploaded. So enjoy!
> 
> Trailer Mods


Super job! I really like the bathroom below-sink door conversion--we have one in our 268RL and it's 75% useless -- Keystone designed it to store dirty clothes. It's MUCH more useful for general bath storage stuff with a real door, and we'll put the dirty clothes in a bag in the bedroom closet. Off to Homely Despot for hinges! Thanks for the photos and the inspiration.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Actually, we just used the hinges that were on the bottom of the door. Didn't have to buy a thing!
And we just moved the knob and plugged the old hole.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I love the mods!!!! I especially love the new faucet, drawer conversions, and hooks! We just got our 2003 28BHS and I hate....no, HATE....the faucet in the bathroom and kitchen. What a difference you made!!!! Looks great!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Great mods Trish and now I see what you mean by the tight fit between the houses. I think I will have to see those mods first hand how about we go camping together this Memorial Day weekend? We are doing a mod in our house, were having a Elbow room added right next to our living room. Next we will add a Turtle pond in the back yard then we can sit around it and watch the Turtles come up for water.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

You are very funny Bill! Let us know if you need help with that elbow room addition.

Actually, we were thinking about going for a weekend sometime before Memorial Day weekend as well. Have to try out the new mods you know!

Can't stop thinking of that delicious apple crisp that you made! We've got our dutch oven packed in the trailer now.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job, you have been very busy. thanks for posting the pics

Thor


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

What is the velcro on the top of the PVC ladder for? and what size pvc did you use?

Looks great

Russ


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

This is an absolutely awsome set of mods. You did the best of what is on Outbackers and added your own spin to some. This reminds me of the "old days" on Outbackers when the mods were flying in left and right.

Good job!

Ed


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Great job with all the mods, very nice work. I bet it's fun backing the OB into that tight space!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> What is the velcro on the top of the PVC ladder for? and what size pvc did you use?
> 
> Looks great
> 
> Russ


It's actually not velcro. It is a piece of felt. The Ladder was scratching the side of the bunk, so to prevent that from continuing we added self stick felt pads to both sides of the top of the ladder. The picture shows the ladder too up right. It should actually sit more at an angle and the felt pads sit against the side of the bunk. We also cut a piece of rubber shelf lining for the bottom of the feet so the ladder won't slip against the floor.
We used 1" PVC.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Great job with all the mods, very nice work. I bet it's fun backing the OB into that tight space!!!


Backing the OB on the side yard is not all that hard when you have 2 people behind the trailer with 2way radios. DH is really good at backing it up there, he just takes it really slow.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Mods!!


----------

